# Plantage total PowerBook G4 17'



## Legrandgigi (22 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai mon PowerBook G4 avec le système 10.5 qui ne démarre plus. J'ai la pomme et le fonds d'écran gris et la petite roue qui tourne à l'infini pendant des heures et des heures. J'ai essayé toutes les procédures standarts avec les commandes claviers, mais rien n'y fait.

Je ne peux pas le faire démarrer sur le disque démarrage, idem avec un périphérique externe. Le disque Apple Hardware test démarre et il ne détecte aucun problème.
J'ai aussi testé si les barettes de mémoire sont bien connectées, mais sans succès.

Qui sait où réside le problème ?


----------



## JPTK (22 Janvier 2009)

Legrandgigi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai mon PowerBook G4 avec le système 10.5 qui ne démarre plus. J'ai la pomme et le fonds d'écran gris et la petite roue qui tourne à l'infini pendant des heures et des heures. J'ai essayé toutes les procédures standarts avec les commandes claviers, mais rien n'y fait.
> 
> ...




Il ne peut pas booter sur le DVD d'install ?? Plus inquiétant déjà...


----------



## Legrandgigi (22 Janvier 2009)

Non !

Il ne démarre pas avec le CD d'installation en appuyant sur la touche C. Il ne part que sur le CD Hardware test. Si je démarre avec la touche option et que je sélectionne soit le disque dur soit le CD d'installation, aucun des deux ne prend il tourne dans le vide pareil.

Du jamais vu après 20 ans de Mac


----------



## JPTK (25 Janvier 2009)

Legrandgigi a dit:


> Non !
> 
> Il ne démarre pas avec le CD d'installation en appuyant sur la touche C. Il ne part que sur le CD Hardware test. Si je démarre avec la touche option et que je sélectionne soit le disque dur soit le CD d'installation, aucun des deux ne prend il tourne dans le vide pareil.
> 
> Du jamais vu après 20 ans de Mac



Bon je vois que personne ne t'aide. Un petit zappage de la pram ? "pomme+alt+p+r" dès le début du boot, tu laisses appuyé jusqu'à entrendre 5 gong consécutifs et après tu laisses booter. T'es sûr qu'il est bon ton DVD d'install ??

Sinon un démarrage en mode single user, là tu arrives sur la console et tu tape : fsck -y ou fsck -f. C'est mieux expliqué sur OSX facile :



> 1. Tapez simplement ceci après le symbole # : fsck -y (si votre partition n'est pas journalisée) ou fsck -f (si votre partition est journalisée) et sur la touche "envoi" (la grosse touche avec la flêche qui fait demi-tour, appelée "retour chariot").
> NB : Laissez un espace entre le "k" de fsck et le "-" qui suit !!!
> 2. C'est parti pour toute une série de test et de "tour de vis". Si des réparations sont nécessaires, vous aurez alors ce message :
> 
> ...


----------



## -oldmac- (25 Janvier 2009)

Et aussi un petit reset de la PMU pour commencer -> http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## Legrandgigi (26 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour !

Merci bien de la réponse, j'ai fait toutes les opérations décrites et ça marche pas. J'ai amené chez le revendeur agréé.

Je pense que c'est un problème matériel barette ou carte mère ?

On verra ! 

Dans tous les cas merci !


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Janvier 2009)

De rien et tient nous au courent.

Si c'est la carte mère ça sert à rien de le réparer car ça te coûteras plus cher qu'un neuf


----------



## Legrandgigi (28 Janvier 2009)

C'est pas certain !

J'ai déjà changé la carte mère d'un titanium G4 15' en trouvant une d'occas sur Ebay. Coût une centaine d'euros et quelques heures de travail.

Peut-on trouver la description technique pour changer la carte mère d'un PowerBook G4 17' 1,67 Ghz ?

Encore merci


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Janvier 2009)

Hum ... regarde sur macbook.fr t'a la description pour le démontage, mais pas pour le changement de la carte mère :-( voila

PS : Tu peut toujours trouver une affaire sur ebay mais bon après tu n'as aucune garantie si la carte mère tombe en panne peut de temps après.


----------



## JPTK (28 Janvier 2009)

Sinon y a BRICOMAC aussi.


----------



## Legrandgigi (29 Janvier 2009)

C'est bien la carte mère d'après le revendeur agréé ! Quelle tuile !
Elle a dû chauffer un max. Il a trois ans d'une utilisation privée moderée!!!
C'est courant ce genre de pannes pour ces modèles ? J'ai un autre Powerbook G4 550 Mhz qui a aussi planté sa carte mère !!!

J'ai trouvé le manuel technique du 17'' 1.33 GHZ, merci pour le tuyau ! Pas de manuel pour le 1.67 GHZ, mais apparemment, c'est la même configuration.

Par contre, même d'occas c'est super cher pour les neuves et mêm d'occas. Vous feriez quoi ? Démonter les pièces et les revendre ? Pour acheter un PC et trahir Bill Gates !

Je peux aussi trouver un d'occas dans les 700 euros et avoir des pièces de rechanges.


----------



## xao85 (29 Janvier 2009)

700 n'est pas loin de 1000 économise un peu et rachète toi un macbook. Non?


----------

